# My First Flintlock Muzzleloader Buck



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Shot my first little buck with a Pedersoli Blue Ridge Flintlock. 25 yard broadside shot. He took one step sideways and dropped. It was a ton of fun to be able to harvest a trophy (to me) buck! I also found an awesome treestand I might try to use next year!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Now that is freaking COOL! If I ever go Muzzy, that's the way I want to do it. Hats off to you sir!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Way to go! Congratulations!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Way to go . What cal you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Now THIS is my favorite thread....that is so awesome I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

This....is great.

Good work!


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you all! My rifle is a .50 Cal, using 95 grain of Goex 2Fg, Hornady Round ball .490 and .010 Cabelas lubricated patch. I decided if I am gonna go Muzzleloader I am going to try and do it old school. Also, I hope you all know I am just joking about the "treestand" but I did actually find that out in the woods. You can't tell from the picture but it is about 15 ft up in the tree and held up with big railroad spikes and shoestring hahaha!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome! ----SS


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

the treestand definitely looks legit. First person to take a picture sitting in that gets 10 cred points. Congrats on the deer!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool. Flintlocks look fun. Whatcha going to try next, Matchlock?


-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Mega Cred points on getting a deer with the click-flash-boom round baller. Cooler than the flip side of my pillow for sure. GREAT job on that one.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job - that is freaking cool! Did you build that flintlock from a kit or buy it ready to go?


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Not a bad idea on a Matchlock! Not sure how hard or easy it would be to find one!


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

I bought it already made. It is from Pedersoli, made in Italy. On the Pedersoli website it is listed as the Frontier model, from Cabelas it is the Blue Ridge model. I would like to try and build one to use in the future but time didn't allow that this year.


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

Well done on using the original smoke pole!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hulk said:


> I bought it already made. It is from Pedersoli, made in Italy. On the Pedersoli website it is listed as the Frontier model, from Cabelas it is the Blue Ridge model. I would like to try and build one to use in the future but time didn't allow that this year.


That is an absolutely beautiful rifle!


----------

